# Moving cats from Ireland to the Middle East



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all

I am currently living in Ireland but considering moving to the Middle East.
I have two cats that I just cannot part with and will need to bring them with me.

Has anyone else been in this situation? 

Looking for advice on who's the best company to use to move them over, and how much roughly it costs? 

Also wondering how stressful it would be to move from an Irish climate to the Middle East climate

Any info would be really helpful 

Vicki


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi

Do a search on the forum, the topic has been covered 1000 times and there's a list of companies to use.

I moved my pets here from the UK (to Abu Dhabi) and used PetsAirUk to cover the UK side and Brutish Vet Surgery in AD to cover this side. I was very happy with both. 

The climate shock depends when you move. It wouldn't be reasonable and fair to bring them until September/October now. It us too hot. I now have to take our dog out at 5:00 am and after 8pm because if the heat snd humidity. These times were fine but for the past few days it has becone really humid and hot at 5 am. My husband and I have made the decision that the cats will stay indoors. It's too different an environment and too dangerous. We don't want them lost ir stolen or hurt.

GG


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Just realised you posted in the Middle East sub-forum. Look into the UAE and Dubai sub-forums which are, as it says, specific for UAE and Dubai.

GG


----------



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for that
I haven't managed to find anything on how cats adapt out there.
We're your cats already indoor pets? 
My cats love the outdoors and I worry they'll be stressed if I try to confine them to indoors


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Vics said:


> Thanks for that
> I haven't managed to find anything on how cats adapt out there.
> We're your cats already indoor pets?
> My cats love the outdoors and I worry they'll be stressed if I try to confine them to indoors


Only one of them made it here, the other one is coming in September when he is ikd enough. Theo has always been an outdoor cat and he has adapted fine at beung indoor all the time. Just try to start keeping them inside for a day or so and then increase the time and they'll get used to it.

GG


----------



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Really? That's great to hear! Hopefully they can learn to adapt top without getting stressed

Thanks for your tips


----------

